# anubias with black spots?



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

hi, does anyone know what causes the black spots on the anubias leaves in below picture. The plants were shipped to me very healthy. My water has a ph above 7.6 (from another bad batch of eco complete?), will that cause the leaves to go black like that? The tank has 2wpg right now so it's not from the lighting intensity, and also no fish/snails etc...


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

It might be a micro nutrient issue. Or the leaves were damaged during shipping. Are you using any fertilizers?


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

no i am not, i was not planning to dose anything until 3 weeks after planting. So far it's only been 1 week.


----------



## endgin33 (Jun 10, 2008)

I know little, but I like playing doctor[smilie=u: (those are creepy). Given the overall shape of the picture I have to guess some sort of micro damage. Almost like a thumbnail dug into tissue. I imagine a plant farmers (in a sense) son annoyed at having to work with the stupid plants, instead texting his buddies, ripping it out of the "dirt". 

Just my imagination. Their are real scientists who inhabit this zone.

Everything else looks heathly. How long has it shown immediately from purchase, or a progression? 

A side note: I run a tank with eco complete (my initial substrate) that initially had high PH (ph 7.6 from 7.4 tap), but from my experience it tends to mellow out over time and be alright as far as it goes. It started out higher than tap and now has a smaller impact now.


----------

